# Dataone on Sulabh Connection



## imcool (Apr 13, 2005)

Is it possible to get dataone on sulabh connection (incoming only)


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2005)

well.. 

ask the telecom guys  but it could be possible.


----------



## saROMan (Jun 9, 2005)

well its true......I have a Dataone conn on my Sulabh II connection...


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats this Sulabh thingy ????


----------



## saROMan (Jun 9, 2005)

sulabh scheme is for pple who need only Incoming calls....so if u want to call some one U will have to use ITC card....Which is launched by BSNL to take revenge from its customers  ...u have to punch 23 digits b4 u actually dial any number .....


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

I get incoming calls on my phone without Sulabh.. I didnt understand, whats the benefit of that ??


----------



## saROMan (Jun 9, 2005)

Sulabh is for pple who donn wann spend much on phone calls/make less outgoing calls..thus in this scheme u pay 160/PM rent + 50/100/200Rs ITC card..thru which u can make outgoing calls..thus total bill for 1 month is 160+100(say)=260/-


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice info ...... tks


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am a BSNL user
how can i get Sulabh ?


----------



## saROMan (Jun 10, 2005)

well go to ur Exchange..ask him for details about Sulabh...fill the Forum+other details n ur Done....


----------



## naveenpoddar (Jun 10, 2005)

@imcool:  You can get DataOne connection only in Sulabh Plan I. It is not available in Sulabh II becuase it uses IT card to make outgoing calls.

@saroman: If you using Datone, you connection must be under Sulabh I, as both the Plans are identical in billing system, the only  difference is use of IT Card in Sulabh II. You can check this by dialing any number without using any IT card.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 10, 2005)

what's the difference between sulabh 1 and 2


----------



## saROMan (Jun 10, 2005)

well naveenpoddar i have Dataone on my Sulabh II ..and am using Dataone on one side..and Make phone calls whith ITC card on other hand(Another Brilliant Idea by my Dad for Cost Saving )..yes u can get Dataone on Sulabh II...i am using it right now


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

the bsnl chaps at my place refused to give me dataone connection on my sulabh fone (they told me its not POSSIBLE) ... so i have applied for a new connection and waiting for it to get connected


----------

